# Clearblue fertility monitor question cd12 of 25



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

I'm on my first month of using cbfm, i'm currently on cd 12 on a 25 day cycle, I haven't had any high or peak read yet, and was wondering when everyone got theirs

Thank

Lilly xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey lily, 

Mine are normally around days 10-13 for a 26-28 day cycle, but it does vary. Don't panic if you don't get a high for your first few months using cbfm as it has to 'learn' your cycle first in order to make predictions. It has to learn what is a surge for you specifically as we are all different 

Hang in there girl and good luck  xxxx


----------



## Becksiow (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,  i have a 25/26 day cycle and the cbfm show I ovulate day 14/15, although month it showed day 10&11 for some reason, maybe you haven't reached you peak time yet?


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

I got my max around day 16, but sometimes it has been later


----------



## Ali1980 (Aug 27, 2012)

MadameG said:


> Don't panic if you don't get a high for your first few months using cbfm as it has to 'learn' your cycle first in order to make predictions. It has to learn what is a surge for you specifically as we are all different


That's so good to hear - am on my first cycle with it, currently on day 20 with every day since 7 as a "high" day, but no "peak" as yet. My cycles are usually 33-35 days though so there's time yet

Ali x


----------

